# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Spyware Terminator 2.3.0.567

## SDA

Разработчики бесплатного приложения для борьбы с вредоносными приложениями и вирусами под названием Spyware Terminator завершили тестирование новой версии своего продукта. Утилита призвана обеспечить комплексную защиту от наиболее распространенных вредоносных объектов, на которые можно набрести в сети интернет. В ней присутствует огромное количество опций, которые позволят настроить любой компоненты программы, а также сохранить или восстановить заданные ранее пользовательские профили. Интерфейс поддерживает локализации (в поставку уже включен русский язык). Встроенная система обновлений позволяет своевременно обновлять антивирусные базы, а также сигнатуры для отлова spyware и прочего вредоносного кода.

Среди основных возможностей разработчики выделяют следующее:

    * режим быстрого сканирования – проверяет критические системные области
    * полное сканирование – проводится проверка всех файлов на жестких дисках, системного реестра и памяти
    * интегрированный антивирус - Spyware Terminator позволяет пользователям подключать открытый антивирусный движок ClamAV (необходимо скачивать еще около 10 MB прямо при первоначальной настройке)
    * удаление вредоносных приложений – присутствует несколько режимов, которые позволяют обойти вредоносные компоненты
    * система мониторинга реального времени – отслеживает файловую и интернет активность, позволяя обнаруживать и блокировать опасные объекты 

Этот релиз реорганизует принципы работы двух режимов защиты для простых и продвинутых пользователей, которые отличаются количеством доступных опций и частотой вмешательства в процесс http://www.spywareterminator.com/news/news.aspx
http://www.spywareterminator.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Gonzavoz

Хорошая бесплатная программа, пользуюсь года три, без нареканий! :Clapping:

----------


## priv8v

пользуюсь антивирусом калинина - также без нареканий. сбоев в работе не наблюдалось, в бсод систему не бросает. ресурсы не жрет.

----------


## drongo

> пользуюсь антивирусом калинина - также без нареканий. сбоев в работе не наблюдалось, в бсод систему не бросает. ресурсы не жрет.


Да ну? Сам Калинин сказал им не больше не пользоваться  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## priv8v

да не) это была шутка, которая является пародией/аналогией на пост Gonzavoz, который расположен выше моего - этим я хотел показать, что пользы и от того и от другого примерно одинаковое кол-во выходит :Smiley:

----------


## Ivaemon

Да и от Клама особой пользы ждать не приходится... 
Как выразился однажды (царство ему небесное) Б.Н.Ельцин: "что тот такой же, что этот..."

----------

